# Erfahrungen mit einer Quicksiver Pilothouse



## Döschkopp (4. Januar 2008)

*Erfahrungen mit einer Quicksilver Pilothouse*

Hallo ich bin neu auf der Seite und möchte wissen, ob einer Erfahrungen mit einer Quicksilver Pilothouse 500 hat.
Habe jetzt ein 4,55m * 1,75m Boot mit kleiner Schlupfkajüte und möchte mich in naher Zukumpft vergrößern.
Fahre ausschließlich in der Lübecker Bucht zum Pilken


----------



## Nordlicht (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einer Quicksiver Pilothouse*

Erfahrungen habe ich nicht mit dem Boot aber Quicksilver ist ja ein (guter) Begriff bei Ostseeanglern.
Ich denke man kann mit dem Boot nicht viel falsch machen.
Sportbootschein für einen vernünftigen AB hast du sicher oder ?


----------



## Döschkopp (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einer Quicksiver Pilothouse*

Ja natürlich, fahre jetzt noch mit 15 PS 2-takter


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einer Quicksiver Pilothouse*

wieviel willst du investieren?


----------



## Döschkopp (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einer Quicksiver Pilothouse*

Für eine Gebrauchte müsste man wohl schon 8- 10 Scheine hinlegen.
Neu um die 14000€.
Aber hat denn schon einer Erfahrungen mit einer 500ter.
Größer erlaubt mein Liegeplatz nicht. Ab 5,0m wird es richtig teuer.
Ich habe bisher nur welche im Netz gesehen noch nicht in Natura.


----------



## gründler (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einer Quicksiver Pilothouse*

hi
in Fynshav Dk im Sportboot Hafen stehen einige von den gesuchten Booten rum,da könnte man sich welche angucken.
lg


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einer Quicksiver Pilothouse*

Geh mal aufs Forum des Bootsanglerclubs. Dort gibts einen User "Lothar Pommer". Der fährt eine 500er Pilothouse. Ich meine, auch der User "Sailfish 777" fährt die 500er.
www.bootsanglerclub.de


----------



## detlefb (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einer Quicksiver Pilothouse*



Döschkopp schrieb:


> Für eine Gebrauchte müsste man wohl schon 8- 10 Scheine hinlegen.Neu um die 14000€.



Ich weiß ja nicht was bei deinen angegebenen Preisen alles mit drinn ist,
aber mehr als 9200€ würde ich für das " nackte" Boot (Modelljahr 08)nicht bezahlen wollen.

Angucken in kannst die in Grossenbrode dort liegen einige


----------



## Döschkopp (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einer Quicksiver Pilothouse*

Ja, aber mit einen angemessenen AB und ewtl. Trailer


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einer Quicksiver Pilothouse*

http://www.bootszentrum.de/ocqueteau.html schau mal da habe testbericht darüber gelesen und binn von der verarbeitung begeistert für mich ist aber auch die breite interessant um so stabiler liegt das boot


----------



## Döschkopp (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einer Quicksiver Pilothouse*

Die 540iger habe ich auf der BOOT in Hamburg gesehen. Klasse Boot. Das als gebrauchtes wäre schon schön


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einer Quicksiver Pilothouse*



Döschkopp schrieb:


> Die 540iger habe ich auf der BOOT in Hamburg gesehen. Klasse Boot. Das als gebrauchtes wäre schon schön


bin selbst auf gebraucht suche nach diesem boot bisher noch keins gefunden außer in frankreich und das ist mir zu weit.


----------



## Käptn Ahab (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einer Quicksiver Pilothouse*

Hallo Döschkopp

Das 500er Quicki ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zu empfehlen,ist vorn einfach zu schwer!!!
Wenn du vorn drinne stehst läuft dir das Wasser in die Kajüte anstatt im Heck auszutreten(Selbstlenzung) ist einfach zu Buglastig das Ding,nimm eine Nummer Größer dann passt das!!!


----------



## Finally (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einer Quicksilver Pilothouse*



Döschkopp schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin neu auf der Seite und möchte wissen, ob einer Erfahrungen mit einer Quicksilver Pilothouse 500 hat.
> Habe jetzt ein 4,55m * 1,75m Boot mit kleiner Schlupfkajüte und möchte mich in naher Zukumpft vergrößern.
> Fahre ausschließlich in der Lübecker Bucht zum Pilken


 
Ich fahre selbst eine Pilothouse 500. Bis Mitte letzten Jahres hatte ich einen Liegeplatz an der Nordsee (Neeltje Jans). Ziel waren Ausfahrten zu den Wracks, die ca. 20 SM vor der Küste liegen. Bei Windstärken von 4 bis 5 kannst du solche Ausfahrten auf der Nordsee vergessen. Durch den hohen Aufbau und den geringen Tiefgang wirst du zum Spielball der Wellen. Ich habe einen 60 PS AB. Das war eine Fehlinvestition. Ich hätte mich gleich für den Diesel-Innenborder entscheiden sollen. Aber da habe ich Rücksicht auf mein Portemonaie genommen. Seit Oktober liege ich in Burgstaaken auf Fehmarn. Hier ist das Boot deutlich besser aufgehoben. Aber Achtung: Max. 3 Personen, sonst kommst du nicht vernünftig aus dem Wasser. Das Boot reagiert stark auf Seitenwind und ist dann schwer zu steuern. Du musst schon die Leute richtig plazieren. Durch den Versatz des Aufbaus nach rechts, Fahrersitz rechts und Spiegel für Hilfsmotor rechts ist das schon eine rechtslastige Angelenheit. Beim Slippen (ich habe einen 130 PS Passat) kommst du je nach Slipanlage schon auf eine massive Belastung der Kupplung. Platz ist in der Plicht massig. Auch in der Kajüte kann man einiges unterbringen. Wenn das Boot ins Gleiten kommt, macht man gut 18 Knoten. Vor Fehmarn bin ich damit jetzt recht zufrieden. Ich habe das Boot vor ca. 3 Jahren komplett mit Trailer gekauft. Für die Preise, die dir da vorschweben, würde ich mein Boot nicht abgeben. Wenn du noch speziellere Fragen hast, helfe ich dir gerne weiter.

Viele Grüße
Finally


----------

